# Battery performing below what it should be at 4000 miles



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I posted yesterday about my Check Engine light coming on twice and today I called OnStar and the lady informed me that it is the battery performing less than it should be. Is there a chance I got unlucky and the recall has started doing something to my electrical system? It's going in tomorrow for further diagnostics I just have no idea what I am in for now. 

Anyone have this happen on their vehicle? I've had mine since middle of September


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Could be nothing more than a bad battery.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

That's my hope but its also a 4 month old car with 4000 miles on it. 2000 of that was done in the last month or so on a trip


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

"4 month old" - from build date or from purchase date? Dealer lots are not very battery friendly places.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

From purchase date. But it left the dealer lot with 19 miles the day it was delivered to me. According to service records its first entry was "one day rental" then an inspection the day it was driven to me


----------

